# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik mijd een bezoek bij de huisarts om eigen risico

## Leontien

> Patiënten gaan minder naar de huisarts door het verplichte eigen risico. En dat terwijl een bezoek aan de huisarts helemaal niet valt onder het eigen risico. Dit blijkt uit een enquête van het Consumentenpanel Gezondheidszorg van het Nederlands instituut voor onderzoek van de gezondheidszorg (Nivel).


nu.nl

Nu dacht ik zelf om op het Nationaal Gezondheidszorg hierover ook een peiling te doen onder de leden. Vermijd jij ook een bezoek aan de huisarts vanwege het eigen risico?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## drreits

Nee, bij de huisarts geldt dit namelijk niet.

----------


## Respect4all

Nee, natuurlijk niet. Ten eerste geldt het eigen risico niet bij de huisarts en ten tweede je moet toch niet door blijven lopen. Op die manier zou het wel eens zeer schadelijk of zelfs dodelijk kunnen zijn. 
Wanneer er voor gekozen wordt om de huisarts wel uit de basis te halen en dat je moet betalen via de eigen bijdrage, dan nog zal ik naar mijn huisarts gaan gezien bovenstaande.

----------


## zoefi

Helaas weten veel mensen blijkbaar niet dat een bezoek aan de huisarts niet telt voor het eigen risico. 
Een andere reden om niet naar de huisarts te gaan kan zijn dat een doorverwijzing naar een specialist gevreesd wordt, en zo'n consult
telt wel voor het eigen risico. De mensen met een smalle beurs krijgen zo minder goede zorg.

----------


## Adrie1945

Een bezoek aan de huisarts gaat niet ten koste van het eigen risico, de maar behandelingen en medicijnen die worden voorgeschreven echter wel. Bij aanvullende verzekering en de tandartsverzekering komt doorgaans 20% voor eigen rekening. Een bezoek aan de huisarts heeft dus een groot risico dat het extra geld kost. Met een laag inkomen (alleen AOW, netto €704, per persoon), waar alle andere niet-vermijdbare lasten van moeten worden betaald, is dat nauwelijks meer op te brengen.

----------


## Adrie1945

Dat 'eigen risico' is in het leven geroepen om mensen bewust te maken wat zorg kost. Men meent - ten onrechte - dat er te veel gebruik van wordt gemaakt. 
Daarbij moeten we wel beseffen dat de steeds stijgende kosten mede veroorzaakt worden door die krankzinnig hoge 'vergoedingen' die aan specialisten en bestuurders worden betaald. (Zie hier voor een overzicht van vergoedingen boven de Balkenendenorm.) en aan onzinnige bureaucratiekosten.
Als, omdat de premie en eigen bijdragen voor de laagste inkomens niet meer te betalen zijn, er 'minder' zorg zou worden afgenomen zal als gevolg daarvan de kosten juist weer omhoog gaan, *omdat deze lieden hun 'omzet' moeten halen* waardoor hun tarieven alleen maar weer zullen stijgen.
Het gevolg is dat de rijken nog ouder worden en de armen korter zullen leven.

----------


## klarinette

Nee, maar toch kom ik er niet vaak omdat ik heel gezond leef, veel beweeg, voldoende water drink en als ik toch iets mankeer eerst probeer het zelf op te lossen.
Zo heb ik mezelf met natuurlijke middelen van de chronische vorm van de Ziekte van Lyme (aangetoond met Vegatest) genezen.

----------

